# Collinite 476 Wax Holograms - Solution



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

My biggest pet hate is spending an awful lot of effort on your paintwork to then pull up at the petrol station one night and see waxy holograms all over the car. I hate it.

Last week I had my first go with a DAS 6 Pro and a variety of Menzerna polishes, I set aside two days to decontaminate car and wheels fully and then 90% correct my paintwork as I had some light swirls that needed attention. Low and behold 2 days turned into 3 as I battled with intermittent showers and freezing cold weather. Then to seal all my hard work in I applied a thin layer of Collinite 476 to around two panels at a time and then buffed off to, what I thought at the time, was a brilliant shine. Happy days!

Then a day later I pulled up on my road under the same street light I always park under and had a chance to inspect all my hard work.. my heart sank. Holograms everywhere! But how could this be? I checked and double checked the paint when I was machining with a halogen homemade sungun and a Cree LED torch, which is the brightest little torch I have ever used, and the paint was flawless minus a few hundred stone chips (FU Vauxhall and your chippy paint). On closer inspection the holograms were in the shape of the buffing trail I left behind when I applied Collinite, little tight circular motions. So I quickly nipped inside and grabbed a microfibre and some quick detailer to see what could be done about these oily trails. I buffed with the purple monster and even with pressure could not shift any holograms so then I applied a spray of QD and thankfully that removed the trails to reveal my beautiful paintwork underneath but I had to use pressure which I wouldn't be comfortable doing all over the car.

Today I have spent the morning experimenting with Colly because due to the long lasting and hydrophobic properties of this wax I am determined to get along with it. Now the general advice is to apply it very thinly, leave for 10 mins and then buff off but I have found out you have to do the complete opposite to reduce the chance of wax holograms being left behind.

I started to apply Colly a touch thicker so you can see exactly where you have been and then as soon as I had finished a panel I buffed off straight away. Low and behold this method left no trace of wax holograms whatsoever and, due to the near instant curing time of this wax, it was very easy to buff off.

To back up my findings I had a go on a mirror inside just to test out my method. I applied to a 1ft square section, counted to 5 and buffed off half of it. Then had my dinner and came back up 10mins later to buff the second half of it off. It came off just as easily as the first half but I noticed how my reflection was a little blurry on the second half, after a quick inspection with my LED torch the first section was crystal clear whereas the second section was covered in wax holograms which wouldn't buff off now matter how much pressure I used.

So this wax is literally a wax on wax off job and if anyone is getting holograms from using this wax try this method before giving up because it is a great wax! Make sure you load your applicator up and apply to one panel at a time and then buff off straight away.

Has anyone else had problems with this wax leaving horrible holograms?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I applied C476 by hand but got streaks everywhere even though I applied thin. I just don't like working with hard waxes and love the soft wax consistency that waxes like BH Finis offer. Soft paste waxes or liquid waxes are so much easier to work with. Oilier the better.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

My next detailing purchase will be Finis Wax I think, I haven't heard a bad word said about it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

How could that be? If you look at the Collinite web pages, they clearly say 
that the minimum _ideal_ temperature for applying the wax is 15deg C / 60 deg F.
Collinite are not alone in this. Most, but not all, hard paste waxes need this
kind of temperature. Many others will suffer because they need at least 12
hours of _dry_ curing time, so even the dew-point at this time of year defeats
this requirement.

Seriously, unless you have a heated man-cave, polishing and waxing details
are only for the warmer months. Spend your winter researching and planning
for this instead.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> How could that be? If you look at the Collinite web pages, they clearly say
> that the minimum _ideal_ temperature for applying the wax is 15deg C / 60 deg F.
> Collinite are not alone in this. Most, but not all, hard paste waxes need this
> kind of temperature. Many others will suffer because they need at least 12
> ...


How could what be?

They state that ideally the minimum temperature is 13 degrees but since I want to apply it outside of this temperature range I have ran some of my own tests to allow me to do so without developing holograms.

You have not understood the point of this thread, I came across a problem and then I found a solution. I wouldn't have this problem if it was 13+ degrees outside but unfortunately it is. It is just a little piece of information for people put off Collinite due to the wax holograms that it can potentially leave and I hope it can solve those problems for some so that they can enjoy this wax.

Due to personal circumstances I am unable to do any detailing (or even car washing) this summer at all so I am cramming in as much as possible between the rain and cold weather before I head on another adventure.

However I did replicate my problems inside in a house thats 20+ degrees which suggests that temperature is not the issue here. But thanks for your reply :thumb:

Oh and your enter key is sticking... again. :buffer:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> How could what be?


You asked the question...


matthewt23 said:


> But how could this be?


Note also that I highlighted _ideal_ - in other words slightly above the minimum!

I just love being misquoted... not!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Tried 476 once. That was enough. Not my favourite wax 😒


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I have used this wax before, in a heated garage hovering around maaaaybe 10-15 degree C, and I had a couple spots that needed another going over, but no wax holograms. I didn't follow their instructions which can be found on the tech sheet on their website.



> • Apply THIN coat of wax with foam pad or synthetic sponge to a CLEAN section no larger than 2X2 ft at a time.
> 
> • When wax begins to dry (light, hazy residue will appear on surface), remove with dry microfiber towel or cotton cloth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm using ag hd wax atm and loving it ! Something that is available local and decent .. Will be looking to try dodo juice sometime soon !


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

matthewt23 said:


> I started to apply Colly a touch thicker so you can see exactly where you have been and then as soon as I had finished a panel I buffed off straight away. Low and behold this method left no trace of wax holograms whatsoever and, due to the near instant curing time of this wax, it was very easy to buff off.


I follow something similar for 476, only variations are,

1) I apply thin ( will try out a bit thicker next time and see)
2) instead of two panels in one shot, I apply one panel and wipe it off immediately.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Been using colly for a couple years now and it is a pain if left too long,of that there is no doubt.

I love the durability of it though,and it's price point.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Never ever had a problem with collie


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's more likely the cold weather doing this it is gassing, just wipe off with a clean microfiber cloth and the problem is gone, simples or if you want to eliminate the problem fast wash the car then dry it and you will be all resolved.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I use 476s almost exclusively on peoples cars that I detail.
I also use it on my own. I have found it can give a holo-gram like appearance but usually this is due to poor buffing or, as I have found, it takes between 5 and 15 minutes depending on temperature. I always do the swipe test as I go...

Generally I find if I start on a panel, say the rear passenger door, that I do that door, and then the front passenger door and then after the front door, go back and remove the wax which is pretty much now ready for removal. 

It does gas off so to speak, or rather parts which were not buffed off properly then appear hazy or you can see where the residue has formed again.. this can be dealt with quite easily if within an hour or so of application.  

It's a very good wax and quite easy to use (I call it fussy at times) but compared to say AF Soul which turns into concrete on your paint the minute it touches, it's by far and away the easiest wax for the least money for the best durability you can buy.

If you only ever had 1 wax to use then there's no reason at all why you wouldn't pick this.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> It's more likely the cold weather doing this it is gassing, *just wipe off with a clean microfiber cloth and the problem is gone*, simples or if you want to eliminate the problem fast wash the car then dry it and you will be all resolved.


You didn't read it all the way through did you :wall: I had to resort to using quick detailer and a lot of pressure to remove the holograms. Washing didn't make a blind bit of difference, the only way was to re-apply and then buff off straight away.

You are probably right that it's the cold weather but I wouldn't have noticed these very very faint holograms if it wasn't for my street light at night which makes me think that quite a few others believe they have a flawless finish when the truth could be a bit different.

Anyway there is a solution now to anyone who comes across the same problem.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I use 476s almost exclusively on peoples cars that I detail.
> I also use it on my own. I have found it can give a holo-gram like appearance but usually this is due to poor buffing or, as I have found, it takes between 5 and 15 minutes depending on temperature. I always do the swipe test as I go...
> 
> Generally I find if I start on a panel, say the rear passenger door, that I do that door, and then the front passenger door and then after the front door, go back and remove the wax which is pretty much now ready for removal.
> ...


I think in ideal temps this problem wouldn't arise, maybe the panel temp were too low? I agree that it is a fantastic wax and it is definitely staying in my collection.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

matthewt23 said:


> You didn't read it all the way through did you :wall: I had to resort to using quick detailer and a lot of pressure to remove the holograms. Washing didn't make a blind bit of difference, the only way was to re-apply and then buff off straight away.
> 
> You are probably right that it's the cold weather but I wouldn't have noticed these very very faint holograms if it wasn't for my street light at night which makes me think that quite a few others believe they have a flawless finish when the truth could be a bit different.
> 
> Anyway there is a solution now to anyone who comes across the same problem.


I read your thread all the way through and was honestly from my heart trying to help you genuinely and the best I could, sorry you feel I did not read your thread all the way through if you feel that but I did, all the best from me


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> How could what be?
> 
> Oh and your enter key is sticking... again. :buffer:


made me lol :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> I think in ideal temps this problem wouldn't arise, maybe the panel temp were too low? I agree that it is a fantastic wax and it is definitely staying in my collection.


I did a friends A3 on sunday , probably about 5 degrees ambient. no problems. had to go round the car twice to buff off any missed spots though.

I did explain to him (he does valeting and some detailing work too) due to the way the wax works he may find in the morning some missed patches but just to buff them off, he's not said anything.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> I think in ideal temps this problem wouldn't arise, maybe the panel temp were too low? I agree that it is a fantastic wax and it is definitely staying in my collection.


See my post above, they say idealy panel temps should be luke warm.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

matthewt23 said:


> Anyway there is a solution now to anyone who comes across the same problem.


Not so! What you have provided is not a solution but a cheat. There is a 
problem with that cheat in that it will very probably _not_ work. I think 
that what you found on your paint leans toward bearing that out. Those 
instructions from Collinite are very clear, they say: do not apply!

There is one thing that grieves me far more than sticky keys ever will. It's 
this occasional belief here that if it's detailing related, then somehow the laws
of the land, the laws of nature, gravity, science and in this case, very basic 
laws of physics can simply be ignored or overlooked. You're not the first, but 
really, they can't, especially not the laws of physics!

There is a good reason why Collinite state clearly what the ideal temperatures
for applying their wax is. It is because they want to look after the rather good
reputation their waxes have in terms of protection. After all, it is completely
justified! If the wax should fail, would that be the end of the story?

You might think that you have provided an answer, but sadly you haven't. 
The reason being that because the wax cannot cure as intended and may 
fail as a result, you'll more than likely compromise its reputation by blaming
the wax instead of the conditions under which you applied it. The wax is very 
solvent heavy and the only solution _is_ to observe the instructions.

I haven't misunderstood anything. I'm very used to getting flack for pointing
out realities. Some might even think me to be a spoil-sport, but if there's one 
thing that motivates me, it's in helping people to avoid these pitfalls so they 
can enjoy the results of their work, nay passion. I think a few of my posts in 
the Disabled Detailing thread, and elsewhere, might bear that out.

I stand by the information in my first post of this thread. By the way, you 
don't have to wait until summer before the temps outside are hitting 15deg C.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Sometimes you can't apply everything in the way that it was intending. I made this thread purely for anyone who encountered this problem while wanting to use Collinite at lower temps. You've got the hump because I've told you about your sticky enter key.

It's information, take it or leave it, it's not a debate and it's certainly no "cheat method" since Collinite instantly cures at the best of times and is doing so in this instance.

I will keep this thread updated to how long Collinite lasts


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I only use it for door shuts now lol.

Soft99 waxes are cheap and a lot nicer to use.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Not so! What you have provided is not a solution but a cheat. There is a
> problem with that cheat in that it will very probably _not_ work. I think
> that what you found on your paint leans toward bearing that out. Those
> instructions from Collinite are very clear, they say: do not apply!
> ...


Ok so leaving a wax to cure to half the length of its time? What does this compromise?

Protection or length of protection??

The Protection will most certainly be there, so lets say he tops up the wax every month but leavings it to cure a little longer each time as it warms up.

It's a case of working around what you have got, yes I agree temps were a major part in leaving a bit of a mess in terms of holograms, What i believe matthew is saying is that, yes ok it was a little cold to wax and follow the instructions left by colli,but I want to use this wax and have found a way to make the wax work, so be it for a shortened longevity of its protection.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the post, great info even if you're getting a kicking from some users on here! Why do poeple spend there time being an A**E when your only trying to help.

Anyway, I have given my white car a coat of this stuff and so far had no problems. I did find it hard to wipe it off so did the same as you, pleanty on so you can see where you have applied and then remove after one panel was completed. I done the roof and bonnet in 3 sections.

Seems to be lasting up but will be giving another coat soon. Cheers


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Also look at your MFs as I had issues like this with bouncers wax that were down to my MFs...we'll that and the fact I couldn't get on with Bouncers waxes


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

danwel said:


> Also look at your MFs as I had issues like this with bouncers wax that were down to my MFs...we'll that and the fact I couldn't get on with Bouncers waxes


I believe matt use's Eurotowels? Which i have changed to when i wasn't gettingon with bouncers but this solved the problem!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

danwel said:


> Also look at your MFs as I had issues like this with bouncers wax that were down to my MFs...we'll that and the fact I couldn't get on with Bouncers waxes


I am using these at the moment and because they are edgeless they are fantastic.










http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/microfibre-buffing-towels/monster-microfibre-purple-monster-pkg/3/prod_1303.html

I did try with my EuroW shaggy ones but I had the same problem with those.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Raga said:


> I'm using ag hd wax atm and loving it ! Something that is available local and decent .. Will be looking to try dodo juice sometime soon !


Oh yeah, cool


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

why
do
you
type
like
this
lowiepete


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the way lowiepete sets out his txt,not to mention his content....:thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

graham1970 said:


> I like the way lowiepete sets out his txt,not to mention his content....:thumb:


I don't really have any issues with it either, but if you feel so compelled to do that, hit enter at the end of the sentence.


----------

